# Trip to Savannah



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

First of many from our trip to Savannah...

2nd bedroom


Outdoor room

Courtyard


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks a lot more comfy than North Jersey has been the last couple of days.


----------

